# BULGARIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Bulgaria keen to stage Grand Prix*
> 
> Bulgarian motorsport officials will meet Formula 1 supremo Bernie Ecclestone next week as they aim to try and secure a Grand Prix from 2011.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8131474.stm

Bulgaria has already sign preliminary contract with another federation FIM to host a MotoGP race as of 2012.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Photo update from the Plovdiv Velodrome 










Rough construction works seem to be in advanced phase , as the first flat roof structures are being placed on the arena:


----------



## mdka (Feb 24, 2007)

bagger said:


> Plovdiv velodrome :


......


----------



## mdka (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

The construction works on the multifunctional sports arena in Sofia has already started :cheers1: 




































The arena will be completed August 2011 officially. The arena will also have two smaller halls, apx. 1500 parking lots. 

capacity:

12 395 - basketball, volleyball, handball, etc.
13 545 - indoor tennis, wrestling,etc.
14 545 - box, heavy athletics.
16 500 - concerts, exhibitions


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Meanwhile the roof structure on the Plovdiv velodrome is ready, the panels on top of it should be the next step as the rough construction works on the project are now about 60% complete. The velodrome should be functional in first half of 2010 and works go on schedule.














































from that angle you can see , that the hall is more massive than it appears on the renders.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Sofia Arena from inside:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally some good news for the biggest football ground in Bulgaria - Stadium Plovidv - 55 000



















Built in the 1950s, and later enlarged (with the higher stands) in 1980s, the stadium held a lot of big games in the past but it was never really finished. Last 15 years it was left practically unused and now finally was given on concession as the investors intend to put about 12 mln € for installing a modern cover and overhaul of the entire facility. The construction line is 23 months and works should start by the end of this or the beginning of the next year. A lot of potential there.

---

Other good news regarding new stadiums , CSKA Sofia seems to be on final talks to get its stadium on concession as well by the end of year and probably start construction in 2010.
That's 2005 project for new stadium (30 000) which is very possible to be used by the new management:


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*Grand Plaza Russe*






Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-RSqkLV1s8

Images: http://gnevenbg.snimka.bg/architecture/grand-plaza-ruse.412624.all


----------



## gladiatori (Dec 12, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> Finally some good news for the biggest football ground in Bulgaria - Stadium Plovidv - 55 000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Недей да лъжеш хората! Капацитета на стадион Пловдив в това състояние е 48 000. Ако не се извърши доизграждане на трибуните и си остане в същия вид, при слагане на седалки капацитета няма да е повече от 42 000

Google Translate: 
Do not lie to people! Plovdiv capacity stadium in this state is 48 000. If you do not make a complete crowd and remain in the same kind of putting seats in capacity will be more than 42 000

http://www.worldstadiums.com/europe/countries/bulgaria.shtml

My photo:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ It says 55 000 at the local wiki article here link - that's the first popped out when you google _стадион пловдив_. I know many articles there suck , but i didn't bother browsing more. When the overhaul plan is presented we'll know the future capacity. 

p.s. Don't trust google translate much


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Ivanski said:


> Sofia Arena from inside:


Bulgaria must host an european Basketball Championship as soon as possible.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kuvvaci said:


> Bulgaria must host an european Basketball Championship as soon as possible.


Yeah, sure, but Croatia must do it before, and Bosnia, and France, and Slovenia..............and other more basketball countries than Bulgaria is. :lol:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Poland is with the same FIBA rankings as Bulgaria and they are hosting Euro right now actually. 
Besides i don't insist especially on basket, there are plenty of other indoor sports where we have solid positions. :yes:

Kuvvaci, let's hope so after the new arenas are done.

Another nice arena project U/C - Plaza Ruse , 5 000

















































































Construction site this summer, it should be ready by the end of 2010


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Sliven town stadium is on undergoing overhaul as well.

*before:*



















*now*:


----------



## sale_kg (Aug 19, 2008)

Sofia arena - i still think that it could be bigger for a 3 or 4 k but it has really great enterior. kay:

Sliven stadium- nice reconstruction. Will there be any upgrade soon? What is the new capacity? 12,13k?

Ruse plaza- In global i do not like experimenting with enterior. Arena shaped halls are great. But this one i really like... Nice capacity, 4 side stands,good exterior. Respect. kay:

Plovdiv stadium- :hm: I don't think the roof is the only thing it needs. Complete reeconstruction as soon as possible. The seats are like 30 years old. The shape of stadium is ok. 

Plovdiv velodrome- i already told on Bulgarian forum that i like. kay:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah well the plans for Plovdiv city stadium includes major overhaul as i wrote. It definitely needs one as the stadium hasn't been used for major football events in about two decades now and it's in really poor condition now. It was never completed so it surely needs some heavy works on it. 

Actually one of the last big games there was Botev Plovdiv - Red star Belgrade in 1987/88 



















^^ you can see there that even most of the upper stands weren't ready back then.

As for Sliven it says capacity is ≈ 15 000, i guess it's 13-14k now that it's an all seater. As far as i know they plan to put another small cover there on the opposite of the central stand.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice development!


----------



## gladiatori (Dec 12, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> ^^ It says 55 000 at the local wiki article here link - that's the first popped out when you google _стадион пловдив_. I know many articles there suck , but i didn't bother browsing more. When the overhaul plan is presented we'll know the future capacity.
> 
> p.s. Don't trust google translate much


И аз знам, че Гугъл Транслейт, няма да ми преведе точно какво съм написъл, но като незнам английски го употребявам. За капацитета съм сигурен, че не е повече от 48 000 защото се опитах един ден да преброя седалките на първия етаж и го умножих по 2. на долния етаж седалките бяха към 25 000, но втория е малко по малък като редове. На теб ти казвам да не се доверяваш на това което е написано в БГ.Уикипедията защото е написано ей така. Иначе рекордната посещаемост на този стадион е 68 000 на мач Локо ПД-Берое. Мисля, че беше 1983 година, като тогава още не довършен целия втори етаж и е бил такъв като на тези снимки които си постнал.


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Ivanski said:


> Actually one of the last big games there was Botev Plovdiv - Red star Belgrade in 1987/88


The last international games were played in 1993 - Loko Pd vs Lazio and Botev vs Olimpiakos.


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*13.05.2010*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Updates on two arena constructions in BG:

Sofia Arena (12 ,400)










Ruse Arena (5,000)



















no movement on the Velodrome in Plovdiv unfortunately


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*14.05.2010*

Litex Lovech - stadium


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*17.05.2010*


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*Project:*


*12.11.2008*





*17.05.2010*


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

*Stadium Litex Lovech*

*19.05.2010г.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

An award wining project from '08 for a sports arena in Plovdiv , unfortunately just on paper for now at least, but it worth to be shown.


----------



## eagle in sky (Feb 9, 2010)

Does Bulgaria federation think be candidate to 2020 European championship ?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

If you talk about UEFA Europ we were considering joint candidature with our northern neighbors from Romania , but it isn't decided yet. Still we're very behind in the sport infrastructure last 20 years here in BG, plus you know that the winner candidate usually has the best lobby, so they wouldn't pick us anyway , although we could manage to get prepared in 10 years..


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Ivanski said:


> If you talk about UEFA Europ we were considering joint candidature with our northern neighbors from Romania , but it isn't decided yet. Still we're very behind in the sport infrastructure last 20 years here in BG, plus you know that *the winner candidate usually has the best lobby*, so they wouldn't pick us anyway , although we could manage to get prepared in 10 years..


Don't worry Mircea Sandu (the Romanian FRF president and member of the UEFA Executive Committee) has very good ties with Platini (some say thanks to Sandu he was elected President of UEFA) so don't worry about lobby.
We just need stadiums  and infrastructure, in 10 years I belive we can build it. Btw. 

I've read about Chernomorets Arena and about some stadium from Burgas in a Ro newspapper (the article was about Euro2020) saying that we have 4 stadiums (those 2 in Bg and 2 in Ro -Lia Manoliu Arena and New Ion Moina). and that we need another 4 (2 in Bg and 2 in Ro) - and some backup stadiums.

Can somebody tell me about the status of those 2 stadiums?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

President of local football union is also considered to be close to Platini , but he's kinda crook so i don't really relay on his connections.

As for the stadiums we need like at least 5 new 30k+ stadiums each, cause the number of teams participating will increase. So RO is a step forward with the construction of the new national stadium. 
At the moment the only ground in BG able to qualify for such game is the current national stadium in Sofia but it doesn't have enough covered seats. And Chernomoretz arena is just announced project so far and the current stadium of Chernomoretz is too small. Varna was about to build a new modern 30k stadium but the project froze over the crisis. 
The municipality of Sofia was considering building of a new national stadium somewhere in the outskirts of the city that could face the new criteria and won't do such a big transport mess during an event. City of Plovdiv also has a great over 40k stadium but it needs to be renovated and covered. 

So in an optimistic perspective BG could come with 4 OK stadiums - new national in Sofia, the projects in Burgas in Varna and the refurbished stadium of Plovdiv. But that's a matter of more than 5 years hard work cause at this moment all those projects here seems like sci-fi. If we decide to go for a joint candidature i guess we could fund another 30k stadium in let's say Ruse as a relatively big city on the Danube. But still it's a very , very optimistic forecast. 

Chernomoretz arena, Burgas (30,000):









Varna stadium (30,000)









Plovdiv stadium (45,000 apx)


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you going to organize Volleyball's ECH2013?I heard about Poland-Denmark and Finland-Estonia bids but what about Bulgaria?


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Ivanski for the infos. The project from Burgas looks fantastic 

Let's hope that this financial crises will be over soon so we can start building stadiums (and infrastructure). 10 years is a lot of time and if we'll have a steady econimic growth in the next dacade, 4-5 new stadiums will not be a big financial burden for our countries


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

likasz said:


> Are you going to organize Volleyball's ECH2013?I heard about Poland-Denmark and Finland-Estonia bids but what about Bulgaria?


Last thing that i read about it was saying that we'll give up the 2013 bid and we'll try to run for future ones, cause 2013 bids turn out to be quite strong and we'll practically have no chance of getting it  Too bad cause domestic volleyball deserved such event.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

The winner project for new sports hall in Botevgrad (4,400) :



















http://botevgrad.com/etc/hall-preview/project-rs/


----------



## Google1998 (May 27, 2010)

there is a possibility that Bulgaria could join Euro 2020 big with Romania? from what I have saw the Romanians are moving nicely with 2 stadiums completed in 2010-2011. anyway, there is still a lot of time left. tell me please friends, Bulgaria's new stadiums are only projects? no stadium under construction?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope, they've just demolished old Varna stadium and prepared the plot for the construction of the new one, but the project was set on hold, and there's no more activity on it at least for now


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

adeiush said:


> Thanks Ivanski for the infos. The project from Burgas looks fantastic
> 
> Let's hope that this financial crises will be over soon so we can start building stadiums (and infrastructure). 10 years is a lot of time and if we'll have a steady econimic growth in the next dacade, 4-5 new stadiums will not be a big financial burden for our countries


It's not enough, both Romania and Bulgaria need much more to be able to host such competitions. Even 2024 is pretty optimistic imo.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Poland&Ukraine aren't 10 years ahead and they got the chance. Actually UKR currently is even in worse situation than BG&RO, but they're bigger countries though with more resources. 
IMO theoretically we could be ready for 2020 , but would it happen in practice is what matter. If we really aim for it both governments should start thinking about it really soon. 
About the infrastructure both countries have airports near its big cities (some could need extension though) and the length of motorways would probably double for that period in both countries. If we both got back on the economy growth track soon i think we'll be ready. The question is whether the govs have the guts to run for it.


----------



## leprikons (Sep 7, 2009)

*Браво*



Ivanski said:


> The winner project for new sports hall in Botevgrad (4,400) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



По-добрият проект, сега остава само да се реализира, в което се съмнявам


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

neighbor beautiful developments


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

lukaszek89 said:


> Good to see new investitions in sport infrastructure. What about Varna stadium project?



Nothing. Basically they dug out the whole and since then absolutely nothing. From time to time there is some information in newspapers about the project and interviews with the investors but overall it is only talk. 



Cracovia said:


> Some nice developments in Bulgaria, the Burgass one looks especially ambitious.


Ambitious, yes - beautiful, yes - realistic, no

The problem is that up to about a month ago, there were small chances of it getting realized, mainly because of one of the people who was backing the project. But unfortunately later some problems happened in between the owners of the company that were going to build the stadium and now i really doubt we will see this project become reality.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Visual concept for Plovdiv city stadium reconstruction:
































































source:http://sport.plovdiv24.bg/220242.html


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Ruse arena by ruselive.com 










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## galacom (Dec 3, 2008)

Втори етап от реконструкцията на стадион "Градски" в Ловеч.

*09.05.2011*


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovech stadium pics Gong.bg

























Razgrad stadium by Sportline.bg 








Ruse sport arena


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Lovech City Stadium expansion to be completed in 2 weeks



begleca said:


> Малко снимки от Ловеч. Предполагам, че са от мача Литекс - Ботев! Сектор "В" е вече готов. Остават само връзките със секторите зад вратите, но и по тях доста са напреднали.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Lovech City Stadium Capacity ?


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Lovech City Stadium Capacity ?



^^ 
Probably nearly 8500-9000.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

zzibit said:


> Lovech City Stadium expansion


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Ruse sport hall, the roof structure is ready, pics by *geost*


geost said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Balkan Sports Hall*

*Location:* Botevgrad  (pop. 21,560), Bulgaria

*Capacity:* 4,000 seats


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Tennis Courts Hall to be built in Plovdiv, Bulgaria.






































*Source:* http://stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=1821770


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

New Sports Complex to be built in Sofia, Bulgaria.






































*Source:* http://stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=1821776


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

nice projects


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

*SOFIA|Georgi Asparuhov Staduim | Стадион Георги Аспарухов | ~28000 | Pro*

This is the project for the Levski Sofia home stadium (28 000). 
The old stadium will be demolished, sector by sector and rebuild again in the next 5 years from now.:cheers:
The stadium now:











The stadium in future:


----------



## bitsiani (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.sportal.bg/sportal_tv.php?category=107&video_page=2&video=52408


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

the next 5 years ?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Vasil Levski national stadium*


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Vasil levski any updates?


----------



## Avus (Jan 9, 2009)

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Vasil levski any updates?


Nope.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Vasil levski any updates?


++


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Botevgrad Arena:


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Plovdiv Velodrome:



neolp said:


>


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Plovdiv Velodrome


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

Lokomotiv Stadium in Plovdiv

The first sod of the new stand should be turned in mid-June and the construction of the stadium lights has been completed.

The new lights:









The new stand and the demolition of the old one:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

*Plovdiv Velodrome/Sports Hall*



neolp said:


> От днес,започва да ми харесва. :cheers:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

and more pics:


neolp said:


>


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

This is how it should look like by the end of the year:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv Sports Hall update:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Stara Zagora Stadim:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Georgi Asparuhov Stadium:



Kryten1914 said:


> 16.07.2013


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv Velodrome:



neolp said:


>


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Vasil levski any updates?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Why didn't Ludogorets play at home in the Champions League qualifier this week? I remember seeing on this forum that they have built a luxurious little stadium to make sure they can play CL matches at home. Maybe I'm confusing them with some other club?


----------



## lsfc (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes they have new little stadium but the problem is that is too small - 6000p
Minimal 8000p must to be there stadium to play in the Champions League qualifier .This is UEFA ROOLZ :nuts:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I can't believe they built it just under the requirements, knowing they'll need to use it. That's icard:


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

The project is not completed yet. I'm pretty sure they'll extend it to 10+ capacity in near future.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ that would make sense. I did notice actually that there quite a lot of fans at the match, more than I would have expected. I can't find the official attendance number on the UEFA website, though.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

^^
The attendance was 11 927.
http://www.uefa.com/newsfiles/ucl/2014/2011740_fr.pdf

But I'm not really sure that even 10% of them were a Ludugorets fans. 
And I don't see them need a 10k+ stadium in a town of less than 35k that keeps declining every year.


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv sports hall/velodrome update 06.10.13:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Georgi Asparuhov stadium update by iv4oo:

Large img


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Botevgrad Sports Hall update:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Botevgrad sports hall (4,500 seats):

by exy:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Georgi Asparuhov Stadium update, 15.10.2013:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I read something in passing on Twitter, has a new multifunctional stadium been approved in Sofia?


----------



## bitsiani (Oct 15, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I read something in passing on Twitter, has a new multifunctional stadium been approved in Sofia?


Тoday the company IFS, had a press conference and showed a stadium project at the stadium of FC Slavia.


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Botev Plovdiv stadium progress:




Ilianski said:


> Защото това е само задната част(високата), предната която ще е до терена още не са почнали.
> 
> Ето как ще изглежда -





Camper said:


> От днес:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iv4oo said:


> *СНИМКИ И ВИДЕО: Ремонтът на “Колежа” върви с пълна сила*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lorenzo13 said:


> 30.12.2013 Facebook на Стадион "Христо Ботев"
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...669093.-2207520000.1388485503.&type=3&theater





lorenzo13 said:


>





lorenzo13 said:


> 8.01


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Digging the old stadium, and building the new :cheers:



lorenzo13 said:


> 10.01.2014


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Enjoy:



lorenzo13 said:


> 10.01.2014


----------



## Dobrudzhanec (Nov 8, 2011)

Botev Plovdiv new and final stadium project 18 777 seats inspired from Eden Arena in Prague but with authentic developments>























































Bultras famous tribune East










12 Number Retired For The Fans

This stadium will be ready for Euro 2015 Under 17.

4 th category of UEFA

Old and new in one.Only this will remain from the central Stand .It is Botev Plovdid symbol from biulding of this stadium before 60 years.










Will be here in main stand>


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv velodrome update:


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Victor333 (Sep 16, 2013)

How much will the stadium and velodrome cost?wouldn t had been better for the velodrome the be a munltifunctionall hall,i mean the 2 pillars in the center are useless


----------



## Victor333 (Sep 16, 2013)

And what a bunch of idiots in Sofia,i mean you can make a jewel of a stadium in Plovdiv and you can t make one similar for Levski(the new one seems cheap and ugly) or Cska


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Botev Plovdiv stadium is starting to take shape 



TPOTOAP said:


> Вчерашно клипче от строежа на стадиона в Пловдив
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimby (Mar 30, 2012)

*PLOVDIV - Botev Stadium (18,900)*










Botev Stadium (Bulgarian: Стадион Ботев), also nicknamed the College, is a football venue in the city of Plovdiv, Bulgaria. It is the home ground of PFC Botev Plovdiv and had a seating capacity of 25,000 spectators. It was inaugurated on May 14, 1961, with a friendly match between Botev Plovdiv and Steaua Bucureşti.


The stadium was originally named The College and is still known by this name among the fans. The reason for this is that in the early 20th century the pitch was owned by the Catholic College of Saint Augustine.


The stadium was built between 1959 and 1961, and originally held 35,000 people and had electric lightning in the design of architect Anton Karavelov.

On March 26, 2012 began a major reconstruction of the stadium, starting with conceptual design by architect Georgi Savov. According to estimates construction will consume about 15 million euro, and the facility must be ready for operation by mid 2015. The reconstruction will be carried out in two phases, the first starting from the end of March 2012 and will last four months. The first stage consists in the replacement of the field , which will have modern drainage system and heating system. The field will be measuring 68x105 meters. Second stage consists of the demolishing of the four old tribunes and building of new ones closer to the football field.


----------



## kimby (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Aelius said:


> Varna sports hall



^^ bigger capacity in Varna? If im not wrong it was 5,5k.


----------



## hammer1 (Mar 9, 2014)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Is the stadium in Razgrad now able to host Champions League matches?


 no


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Bulstrad Arena, Ruse (5000)



skrzzz said:


> Булстрад Арена малко преди откриването!
> 
> gifs upload
> 
> ...





bgdimitrov said:


> Лека нощ от Булстрад Арена Русе! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ great addition to Ruse, a very nice city


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## bgdimitrov (Aug 19, 2013)

Bulstrad Arena Ruse! :cheers:


----------



## samokov (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*New Sports and Culture Arena in Yambol, Bulgaria*












> Sport complex “Diana” is located in vast urban park in the heart of city of Yambol. The project is reconstruction of existing sport hall with capacity of 800 spectators and extension with new multifunctional sport hall with capacity of 3500 spectators. The aim of the project is not only to add bigger sport hall, but to transform the building in multifunctional sport complex for sport and cultural events. Thus the complex will be significant and vibrant part of urban fabric.
> The main architectural approach of the building`s design is to provide a comprehensive sustainable architectural concept for the sport complex and the public space around it.
> 
> NEW MULTIFUNCTIONAL HALL
> ...






































http://www.evolo.us/architecture/new-sports-and-culture-arena-in-yambol-bulgaria/


----------



## farid.safarli (Feb 22, 2011)

Very Nice project. Who is the construction company? Already started?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*future plan of Plovdiv Stadium*







































































































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Bulgaria


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Oh no, not an athletics stadium


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Oh no, not an athletics stadium


why not?! wonderfull stadium and project
(in this stadium I have my own story)(It is the former September 9 stadium)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)

Nothing wrong with an athletics stadium, as long as it's only used for athletics. If the main tenant is going to play on that rectangular patch of grass in the middle, then the problems are many.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

xstratus said:


> why not?! wonderfull stadium and project
> (in this stadium I have my own story)(It is the former September 9 stadium)


It's because I assume this stadium will be used by one of the city's football teams... Am I wrong?


----------



## weekendriot (May 13, 2016)

5portsF4n said:


> Nothing wrong with an athletics stadium, as long as it's only used for athletics. If the main tenant is going to play on that rectangular patch of grass in the middle, then the problems are many.


most of the football stadiums in balkan have athletic track and thats not good for spectatores


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's because I assume this stadium will be used by one of the city's football teams... Am I wrong?


the city has two very historic team, and the two have plans for new stadiums, one team of the reason bankruptcy in stopped, the stadium can accommodate and athletics and football, if not thrive the this new stadium (most likely, and this plan will stay on paper) is a dream project for this rotting UNUSED city stadium. And in exceptional events and major international mitings...
once this historical stadium has received a big teams and great derbys with 50-60 thousand spectators,but I believe it is hard to believe in a new stadium


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70945193&postcount=163 
another project
and this is good news for Botev stadium in Plovdiv 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137514993&postcount=1715
and Lokomotiv Plovdiv stadium project http://4plusarchitects.com/arc_project/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%B8-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4/


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

Lokomotiv Plovdiv stadium project http://4plusarchitects.com/arc_project/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%B8-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. It will good if Botev and Lokomotiv both get their own stadiums rebuilt. But it will still be quite a waste of public money if the old and big athletics stadium gets rebuilt too...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*another design of Lokomotiv Stadion Plovdiv*


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Why the circular end stand? Surely you want fans as close as possible?


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^ That was the old project, the new one will have normal end stands close to the pitch, as shown in the renders a post before. And the visualization of the bigger Plovdiv Stadium looks great, but I doubt that the municipality would secure the funding for the stadium in the upcoming years.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Time to revive the thread a bit. Ludogorets have just finished the demolition of the Sector B stand and a new one is expected to be built on its place. Moreover, the construction works are scheduled to be completed by June 2017, just on time for the European qualifying rounds. Club officials also stated in an interview, that the new stand will have a seating capacity of circa 3,500 spectators. :cheers: All credits go to tsonpen for the photos: 



tsonpen said:


>


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
In addition to the ongoing construction works at the Ludogorets Arena in Razgrad, another sports venue project in close proximity is currently on ground works in the nearby city of Shumen. The multi-purpose indoor Arena Shumen will have a capacity of 2,300 spectators and is scheduled to be completed in 2018 at a cost of 4 mln. EUR. Original posts belong to Shumenec: 



Shumenec said:


>





Shumenec said:


>


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

A little bit outdated, but still worth mentioning - Levski Sofia's home ground, the Vivacom Arena - Georgi Asparuhov Stadium, also acquired a new all-seater Sector A stand last year. The following drone video was taken several minutes before the inauguration of the stand. It has a capacity of 6,000 people.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

^Very nice. Are they going to redevelop the entire stadium bit by bit?

Also, no roof? Is is part of the future? And maybe they could have build the stand a bit closer to the pitch, though they can always move the pitch a bit in the future.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

endrity said:


> ^Very nice. Are they going to redevelop the entire stadium bit by bit?
> 
> Also, no roof? Is is part of the future? And maybe they could have build the stand a bit closer to the pitch, though they can always move the pitch a bit in the future.


^^
Yes, just like Ludogorets, Levski plans to redevelop the whole stadium stand by stand as well. :cheers: The initial project for the new stand includes roof covers alongside a new scoreboard, they were even announced in an official statement before the start of the current season by the new ownership. However, the current shareholders of the club still have troubles with former unpaid debts, so I'm highly skeptical that we will see progress on this stadium in the following months.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's also the latest progress from Arena Burgas, the photos were taken a month ago. Credits go to EmBu321: 












EmBu321 said:


>


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Part of the foundations of the Arena Shumen were laid in the meantime as well:




























And an overview of the ongoing preliminary works in Razgrad:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (8,808)*

Ludogorets Arena progress as of April 5, 2017. :cheers:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*STARA ZAGORA - Beroe Stadium (12,128)*

A minor stadium redevelopment is also expected in the city of Stara Zagora during the summer of 2017. PFC Beroe's home ground is scheduled to acquire a new stand in the following months, as reported by several Bulgarian media outlets. Once completed, the new stand would have a seating capacity of 2,000 people, alongside new VIP + media boxes. Recently there have been serious talks to temporarily relocate the Bulgarian national football team outside the capital Sofia due to low attendance, with Stara Zagora being heavily proposed as its new home, due to its favourable location in south-central Bulgaria. 

Here's an overview of the stadium. It's an athletics stadium and as such, it's regularly used for international athletics tournaments as well. 










The new stand we're talking about will be built here: 










And it will look like this, judging by the visuals:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

In the meantime, Ludogorets have just completed the expansion of their sports centre, which now consists of nine pitches. The total investment to date in the training complex is also estimated to be in the range of €12.5 million. :cheers: 

Photos are courtesy of Bulgarian media outlet narodensport.eu:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (8,808)*

Current situation at the Ludogorets Arena:


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Will they be able to host group stage matches here once it's built?


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

Infam0uS said:


> A minor stadium redevelopment is also expected in the city of Stara Zagora during the summer of 2017. PFC Beroe's home ground is scheduled to acquire a new stand in the following months, as reported by several Bulgarian media outlets. Once completed, the new stand would have a seating capacity of 2,000 people, alongside new VIP + media boxes. Recently there have been serious talks to temporarily relocate the Bulgarian national football team outside the capital Sofia due to low attendance, with Stara Zagora being heavily proposed as its new home, due to its favourable location in south-central Bulgaria.
> Here's an overview of the stadium. *It's an athletics stadium and as such, it's regularly used for international athletics tournaments as well*.


What athletic competitions have been hosted in Beroe arena? With what attendance? I'm asking because I suspect the athletic track is useless. Maybe it is used only for training.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Will they be able to host group stage matches here once it's built?


Yes, that's why they are in such a hurry to finish the stand this summer. 



alwn said:


> What athletic competitions have been hosted in Beroe arena? With what attendance? I'm asking because I suspect the athletic track is useless. Maybe it is used only for training.


Mostly regional competitions. Beroe's home ground was the host of the Balkan Athletics Championships (or the "Balkan Games") back in 2011 and 2013. It hosted some of the matches from the 2015 UEFA U17 Championship as well, including the opening match.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Ludogorets Arena progress as of yesterday. Source: forum.ludogorec.com


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Infam0uS said:


> Yes, that's why they are in such a hurry to finish the stand this summer.


Great news.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (8,808)*

^^ More updates from a different angle 


tsonpen said:


>


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Varna Arena*



MaLyKoLiU said:


> Ето две снимки:
> Скелето са го вдигнали вече на два реда, като стига нивото на колоните...
> Също ми се стори, че имаше прясно излят бетон там където правеха укрепителната стена до паркинга и насипваха пръст, но не беше хубав ъгъла за снимане, а не ми се каляше да влизам навътре...
> 
> ...


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*KRANEVO - Black Sea Ice Arena (500)*

Another interesting project which was completed last year - an ice rink near a summer seaside resort. :nuts:

http://thermavillage.com/en/article/17/ice-arena.html


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SHUMEN - Arena Shumen (2,300) U/C*

Updates from Shumen. Interior photos this time are also included. :cheers:


----------



## Exclusive BG (Jul 4, 2011)

Some stadiums from Bulgarian Second League:

*Arena Sozopol (4,000)*. Home of FC Sozopol. UEFA cat 3





























*Balchik Stadium (3,100)*. Home of Chernomorets Balchik. The unusual thing for this stadium is that the stands are directly on rocks. Roof and floodlights will be built, too.





























*Pomorie Stadium (2,000)*. Home of FC Pomorie. Artificial turf.


----------



## Exclusive BG (Jul 4, 2011)

More stadiums from Bulgarian Second League: 

*Ludogorets Sports Center /Eagle's Nest/ (2,000)* Home of Ludogorets II team.






































*Lovech Stadium (8,100). *Home of Litex Lovech





























*Ogosta Stadium (8,000)*. Home of FC Montana. Photos from the Bulgarian section of SC


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
The one in Balchik has floodlights already.



















Here are some from the lower amateur divisions.

Momchilgrad, Kardzhali Province





































Tsareva Livada near Dryanovo, Gabrovo Province



















Bratsigovo, Pazardzhik Province



















Tvarditsa, Sliven Province










And the list goes on and on. Most of them were built with the help of EU funds, as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Exclusive BG (Jul 4, 2011)

As said above, in recent years there were built many stadiums in the smallest towns and villages across the country. Their teams are playing in the regional league which are the lowest leagues in Bulgaria.

Positive is that the number of foreign teams which use Bulgaria for their pre-season trainings is increasing / they use mostly seaside camps/.

I'm posting just few examples because they are too many and there is no sense in posting pictures of small stadiums. 

*Village of Tsareva Livada, near town of Dryanovo*




























*Village of Kalugerovo near the city of Pazardzhik*




























*Village of Godlevo near Razlog*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Such a beautiful country <3


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

Latest updates from the new indoor arena in Burgas. 





































Roof construction will begin in April/May, as soon as the stands are finished. 



















The parking lot.



















And this right here will be the main entrance to the arena.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Latest photo updates from Razgrad.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Park Arena (1,200)*

Apparently the aquatics centre in Burgas is near completion. I guess the official inauguration ceremony is going to be held in the next couple of weeks, probably even days. Capacity: 1,200 people.























































A football pitch was also constructed nearby.



















Alongside new tennis courts.



















Great addition for the residents of the coastal city. It will be named Park Arena according to some local media outlets.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
A few more shots from above thanks to mlazarov from the Bulgarian section. :cheers:



















Edit: Update as of April 23, 2018:

































Confirmed: The official opening will be held on May 11, 2018.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SHUMEN - Arena Shumen (2,300) U/C*

Current situation in Shumen. 


















































According to the local mayor the arena will be completed by June 2018 due to slight delay in construction works.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (9,000+) U/C*

There has been steady progress on the away stand in nearby Razgrad as well.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SOFIA - Sofia Park (1,700) U/C*

The construction of Levski Sofia's new volleyball indoor arena began yesterday at a cost of € 2.5 million. Capacity: 1,700 people.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

A few drone shots from Arena Burgas.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SHUMEN - Arena Shumen (2,300) T/O*

Finally some great interior photos from Arena Shumen. (April 28, 2018)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (9,000) U/C*

Some photos with terrible quality from the new away stand in Razgrad. (May 8, 2018)


















Edit: A few more taken from their forum.





































Should be completed by mid-June 2018.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

One down, three to go in the following months. The aquatics venue in Burgas was officially unveiled to the public today. :cheers: Capacity: 1,200 people.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SHUMEN - Arena Shumen (2,300)*

Updates from Arena Shumen. (May 21, 2018)




























Here's a video depicting the construction progress over a five-month period.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*VARNA - New Varna Stadium (22,000)*

If someone's wondering about the new stadium in Varna - unfortunately nothing much has changed in the past couple of months. The investors and the municipality representatives are still looking for additional ways to secure the remaining funding necessary for the completion of the stadium.





































The photos beneath were taken just a couple of days ago.





The stadium was expected to be completed by 2019, but apparently the completion date will be delayed once again...


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (9,000) U/C*

Back in Razgrad construction works on the away stand continue at full speed with the roof installation:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SHUMEN - Arena Shumen (2,300) U/C*

A few aerial shots from Arena Shumen.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (9,000) U/C*

Ludogorets Arena updates as of June 17, 2018.





































The stand will be divided into three separate sections for better access and security reasons.


----------



## Radu_A (May 25, 2017)

After is completed what it will be the capacity of Ludugorets stadium ?


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

If you're referring to the full reconstruction of the stadium - the capacity is expected to reach 12,500 people. With the completion of the away stand I guess somewhere between 9,000-9,500, depending on the number of seats allocated for the away fans.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (9,000+) U/C*

^^
Here are the latest updates. Looks like the away stand will be all seated. IMO that could lead to some problems in the near future, since there won't be any free-standing areas for the visiting ultras.




























Works on the entrance gates continue as well.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
Two great drone shots from above.










The last remaining stand to the left will be reconstructed later this year.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*RAZGRAD - Ludogorets Arena (10,422)*

^^
2 out of 3, the away stand in Razgrad is completed. :cheers: The stadium's capacity has also increased to 10,422 seats.










Photo was taken from Crusaders FC's official Twitter page.

Edit: A few more pics from the inauguration.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

3/3! :cheers: Arena Shumen was officially opened today. During sporting events the seating capacity will be expanded to 2,300 seats. 

Below you can find a video from the main contractor showcasing the construction timelapse.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SOFIA - Winter Sports Palace (4,600) U/C*

The Winter Sports Palace in Sofia is undergoing renovations at a reported cost of €2.5 million. Capacity: 4,600.


Before










Renders










Now


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

Updates from Arena Burgas. (July 2018) Progress has been very slow lately.


----------



## Yuvallu (Mar 17, 2017)

When the main stand in ludogorets arena will break ground? And another question, after three of four stands has been built, is that already category 4 on this situation?


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
https://www.ludogorets.com/en/stadium/

The reconstruction of the main stand will most likely occur during the upcoming winter break. About your second question - the stadium fully complies with UEFA's Category 4 criteria as of last season, when the Sector V stand was redeveloped; the away stand was even U/C during their home game against Milan this spring. 










Pictures below are from their Europa League group stage match against Hoffenheim. Almost every seat was sold out. :nuts: You can find more photos in the link above.



















And some highlights from AC Milan's away visit to Razgrad.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

Updates from Arena Burgas (02.09.2018)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

^^
Here's some decent drone footage from the Bulgarian section. (08.09.18)






+ some still shots from the video above:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*SOFIA - Winter Sports Palace (4,600)*



Infam0uS said:


> The Winter Sports Palace in Sofia is undergoing renovations at a reported cost of €2.5 million. Capacity: 4,600.
> 
> Before


The interior is fully renovated as of today.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

> *The Bulgarian Government Allocates Another BGN 19 Million for "Arena Burgas"
> 
> November 29, 2018 *
> 
> ...


https://www.novinite.com/articles/1...tes+Another+BGN+19+Million+for+"Arena+Burgas"


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

^^
Updates from Arena Burgas. (03.12.2018)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

*BURGAS - Arena Burgas (6,500) U/C*

Updates from Arena Burgas. (25.12.2018)


----------



## Preibiton (Sep 8, 2010)

Sofia 

main ice rinks (for ice hockey, figure skating etc)

Winter Palace (2 ice rinks)
Slavia

smaller ones: (public amateur skating)

Yunak Ice rink
Ariana lake
ice rink in park Vazrazhdane


Black Sea Ice Arena

























Many smaller ice rinks during the winter in the main cities of Bulgaria for public amateur skating.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Time to revive this thread with a few brief updates:

Varna Stadium (June 2021)






Hristo Botev Stadium (July 2021)






Lokomotiv Plovdiv's new Tribuna Besika stand (June 2021)






+ a few renders of Spartak Plovdiv's new Todor Diev stadium:


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Preibiton said:


> Sofia
> 
> main ice rinks (for ice hockey, figure skating etc)
> 
> ...


The rink on picture looks full size???


----------



## Preibiton (Sep 8, 2010)

srbija said:


> The rink on picture looks full size???


Haven't been there but according to their website it is full size - "ice field size of 60x26 m".

I play ice hockey at Winter Palace Arena in Sofia and it's full size. Slavia is also full size.


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Preibiton said:


> Haven't been there but according to their website it is full size - "ice field size of 60x26 m".
> 
> I play ice hockey at Winter Palace Arena in Sofia and it's full size. Slavia is also full size.


60x26 is actually NHL size, so that is okay


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from Botev Plovdiv's new stadium (25.07.2021)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Botev Plovdiv's new stadium (18.08.2021)






Lokomotiv Plovdiv's new Tribuna Besika stand (21.08.2021)










+ a few photos from neolp:




neolp said:


> View attachment 1931904
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931907
> ...


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from Lokomotiv Plovdiv's stadium. The opposite stand has also been demolished and construction will begin there shortly:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Varna Stadium (November 2021)






Botev Plovdiv's new stadium (November 2021)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium (20.11.21)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

CSKA with a plan for a new stadium

The management of CSKA is working hard to create a new project for the reconstruction of the Bulgarian Army Stadium, Tema Sport has learned. An English team of designers is working on the vision and fit of the facility in the natural park environment of Borisova Garden.









ЦСКА с план за нов стадион


Ръководството на ЦСКА работи усилено по създаването на нов проект […]




temasport.com


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Botev Plovdiv's new stadium (January 4th, 2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Varna Stadium (February 2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium (13.02.2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Botev Plovdiv Stadium (13.02.2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Botev Plovdiv Stadium (26.03.2022)






Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium (21.03.2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium (April 2022)


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from Lokomotiv Plovdiv's stadium (June 2022):


----------



## SkySk04 (6 mo ago)

Very nice 👍


----------



## SkySk04 (6 mo ago)

Any news regarding Plovdiv Stadium ?


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from the two stadiums in Plovdiv.

Hristo Botev Stadium (18.09.2022)






Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium (23.09.2022)

Seats are being installed on the Tribuna Besika stand:





















Construction works continue on the away stand as well:




















Credits to neolp for the photos.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Surely hristo botev will host games of the national team. Same for lauta (nickname of lokomotiv stadium).


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from Lokomotiv Plovdiv's stadium (October 2022)





































Credits: smart.pld


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Varna Stadium (05.11.2022)


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

They must dig a lot to build the fourth stand. Another stadium that will host games of bulgaria once complete.


----------



## mopper (Mar 4, 2010)

Sandro14 said:


> They must dig a lot to build the fourth stand. Another stadium that will host games of bulgaria once complete.


Actualy the plan is to use the natural slope of the cliff there.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Rilski Sportist, one of the leading basketball clubs in the country, will relocate to a new arena in Samokov by 2023.

Capacity: 3,000 spectators.









Main sports hall


SamElyon




samelyon.com





A few renders:





















Current progress:


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Updates from the two stadiums in Plovdiv (November 2022)






Credits: Bufu9


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

December 2022 updates:

Hristo Botev Stadium






Lokomotiv Plovdiv Stadium

Another stand is being demolished to make way for a new one:






+ Tribuna Besika stand's interior:






Varna Stadium


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

These state of the art stadiums are nicer once construction progresses. I really hope that CSKA sofia will redevelop its stadium to a rectangular one and with a capacity above 16000.


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

Since we mentioned CSKA, here are the renders for their stadium:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ what's the capacity? Looks quite small, maybe 14-15k.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

18000. Not too small.


----------



## kallo (Jun 26, 2009)

We will have all of the details very soon. As they still working on the project. However if the club is able to get all the required permits in the next couple of months they are targeting late spring to start demolition.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

Infam0uS said:


> December 2022 updates:
> 
> Hristo Botev Stadium
> 
> ...


What will be the capacity of the Hristo Botev Stadium?


----------



## Infam0uS (Mar 9, 2014)

pauiglesias12 said:


> What will be the capacity of the Hristo Botev Stadium?


18,777 seats.


----------

